
Us and Them - astrec
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/04/22/Oracle-Sun
======
christofd
Sun and Oracle's culture is pretty much the opposite: ivory tower research vs.
aggressive sales. However, the technology stack doesn't have much overlap and
fits together well... I guess Oracle does hardware now.

------
rgrieselhuber
"Culture of aggression permeates the company."

Sounds like a fun place to work.

~~~
dmix
Depends whether your looking for large amounts of money or enjoyable work
environments.

This culture seems to work well in the enterprise market - Oracle relentlessly
beat is competitors and acquired them when they couldn't (Siebel).

Startupers crave freedom and create the opposite culture of their previously
unenjoyable jobs.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
"Depends whether your looking for large amounts of money or enjoyable work
environments."

Correlation does not imply causation.

~~~
dmix
Thats true, money and enjoyable work environments can coexist.

The second part of my comment is more accurate-its the nature of the business
that made it aggressive and it will attract that type of people. They might
enjoy being hyper-competitive (ie the stereotypical salesman) and they are
greatly awarded for doing so.

Having bean bag chairs and guitar hero might not sound like a fun place to
work, to them.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I agreed with the second part of your comment and I know what you mean. I've
worked in extremely competitive / aggressive environments and I got a serious
buzz from it.

If you can channel that aggressiveness and competitiveness outward (without
pissing off the market), then it's much more productive. It's also all too
easy to let it cause damage internally.

